# PCI USB 2 déféctueuse ?



## Link1993 (28 Août 2013)

Bonjour a vous !

Je viens "tapper l'incruste" pour vous implorer votre aide !

Ayant récemment récuperé un powermac G4 FW800 d'une ami, j'en proffite pour le mettre un peu "up to date", en lui achetant une carte PCI USB 2 chez macway (http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15915/carte-sonnet-allegro-tango-pci-usb-20-5-ports-4-externes-1-interne.html).

Je viens tout juste de la recevoir aujourd'hui, mais apparemment elle ne marche pas, je m'explique :

Tout est bien branché, la carte a bien une puce NEC (au cas ou !  ), et apparemment bien détecté par le mac (info système : PCI et USB), mais j'ai beau connecter des périphériques dessus, rien ne se passe réellement. Seul les appareils sont détecté, mais pas plus.

Ils apparaissent bien dans info système USB comme par exemple mon dongle manette 360, ou mon eye tv, mais rien. La led du dongle ne s'allume pas par exemple (et donc pas de connexion), ou encore l'eye tv est détecté, mais eye tv n'arrive pas a l'initialiser...

De meme si je branche mon ipod ! itunes détecte un iPod, mais ne le charge pas...

J'ai essayé tous les ports PCI, et la je viens de vous parler du meilleur des cas... Sinon, j'ai eu droit a un kernel panic (alors que Mac OS n'avait même pas dit bonjour), ou encore a une impossibilité de détecter le disque de démarrage...

Bref, soit je n'ai pas eu de chance, soit mon mac n'est pas compatible (ce qui est étrange...). J'ai pensé sinon si ça n'avait pas avoir avec le fait qu'un driver soit corrompu, mais dans ce cas, lequel est-ce ?

C'est bizarre en ce moment chez macway quand même... Deux achats, 2 pannes... (l'autre était de la ram pour mon imac)


HS : en parlant de ram, celle d'OWC est elle fiable pour le powermac G4 ? je sais qu'ils sont un peu tatillons avec :modo:


Merci à vos futurs réponses !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2013)

Link1993 a dit:


> Bonjour a vous !
> 
> Je viens "tapper l'incruste" pour vous implorer votre aide !
> 
> ...



J'ai monté déjà trois cartes USB2 dans mon PM G4 Fw800 (dont deux simultanément un moment, et une USB2+Fw400 actuellement, jamais eu de problème. 

Je ne vois que trois causes possibles à ton malheur :

1) Carte incompatible
2) Carte en panne au niveau circuit d'alimentation
3) Le bus PCI a un problème (d'alimentation à priori, tu as essayé de connecter un périphérique alimenté, genre disque 3,5 pouces ?)


----------



## Link1993 (29 Août 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse &#9786;

Voici la mienne, fortement inspiré par la tienne &#65533;&#65533;



1) ca serai etonnant que macway vende des produits incompatible, en plus j'avais fais pas mal de recherche, et celle qui marchait le mieux avec les PM g4 mdd(finalement le fw800 en est un, donc...) et fw800 etait l'allegro de sonnet...

2) je pense beaucoup a celle ci (voire raison 3)... Je tente d'installer tiger pour en avoir le coeur nette, histoire de savoir ci ce n'est pas ma partition leopard qui est corrompu... 

3) deja tenté, et rien n'y fait... C'est un d2 quadra, et meme le panneau de pref systeme pour le shortcut bouton le detecte, mais meme ce dernier finalement ne fait rien... De plus, tous les pci serait donc concerné ? Un peu etrange peut-etre non ? :/

Merci en tout cas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h44 ----------

je viens de l'essayer sur tiger. C'est pas franchement mieux... la carte est détecté, mais pas ce qui est branché dessus...

Et j'ai eu droit à un kernel panic...

Ca m'a donné un log, fort utile :


```
Thu Aug 29 00:04:06 2013
panic(cpu 1 caller 0x002B87B4): OSMetaClass::_RESERVEDOSMetaClass2 called

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 1:
      Backtrace:
         0x00095564 0x00095A7C 0x00026838 0x002B87B4 0x20E50C2C 0x20E4FF78 0x20E53308 0x20E541F8 
         0x20E54000 0x0003C734 0x000A9654 
      Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
         com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub(2.2.0)@0x20e4d000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily(2.2.0)@0x20a4c000
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x208C7500)
      PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (Unknown)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.0.0: Sat Mar 26 14:15:22 PST 2005; root:xnu-792.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC
*********
```

Semblerai bien que la carte pose vraiment probleme...
Mais je ne comprend pas le reste 

Dans tous les cas, je contacte MacWay demain !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2013)

Link1993 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse &#9786;
> 
> Voici la mienne, fortement inspiré par la tienne &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> ...



Je n'en disconviens pas, ma réponse était d'ordre général (quelle que soit la carte)



Link1993 a dit:


> 2) je pense beaucoup a celle ci (voire raison 3)... Je tente d'installer tiger pour en avoir le coeur nette, histoire de savoir ci ce n'est pas ma partition leopard qui est corrompu...



Un pilote endommagé ça peut arriver, mais c'est quand même assez rare.



Link1993 a dit:


> 3) deja tenté, et rien n'y fait... C'est un d2 quadra, et meme le panneau de pref systeme pour le shortcut bouton le detecte, mais meme ce dernier finalement ne fait rien... De plus, tous les pci serait donc concerné ? Un peu etrange peut-etre non ? :/



Non, pourquoi ? Si la ligne est coupée en amont des connecteurs, les trois slots seront touchés, cela dit, vu que la carte est détectée, ça parait beaucoup moins probable.



Link1993 a dit:


> je viens de l'essayer sur tiger. C'est pas franchement mieux... la carte est détecté, mais pas ce qui est branché dessus...



Donc, ça semble bien être la carte.

Cela dit, pour te consoler, en plus de la carte "3xUSB2 + 2xFw400" qu'il y avait déjà, je viens d'ajouter une seconde carte "4xUSB2" "no name" dans mon PM Fw800, eh bien ça a fonctionné du premier coup ! 

Bon, heureusement qu'il dispose d'une alim de PC, mon Fw800, de 450 watts, sur laquelle ni l'ADC, ni le Fw400 "built-in" ne tirent (100 watts de moins à eux deux), parce qu'avec tous ses slots PCI utilisés (en plus des deux cartes USB/Fw, j'ai une carte ATA133 et une carte SCSI), il emporte 4 disques durs (en RAID0) et deux lecteurs optiques (un "superdrive" et un lecteur de DVD), alors, avec l'alim 380 watts d'origine (qui doit en fournir 100 de plus que l'alim de PC, je le rappelle, et donc n'aurait que 280 watts à offrir là ou mon ATX en offre 450), je pense que ça poserait problème !


----------



## Link1993 (29 Août 2013)

> Je n'en disconviens pas, ma réponse était d'ordre général (quelle que soit la carte)


C'est vrai que ça reste une question assez basique et en général assez utile ! ^^



> Non, pourquoi ? Si la ligne est coupée en amont des connecteurs, les trois slots seront touchés, cela dit, vu que la carte est détectée, ça parait beaucoup moins probable.


De plus, information système précisait bien qu'il envoyait 500mA aux périphériques connectés en usb...



> Cela dit, pour te consoler, en plus de la carte "3xUSB2 + 2xFw400" qu'il y avait déjà, je viens d'ajouter une seconde carte "4xUSB2" "no name" dans mon PM Fw800, eh bien ça a fonctionné du premier coup !


Aboules-en une ! 



> Bon, heureusement qu'il dispose d'une alim de PC, mon Fw800, de 450 watts, sur laquelle ni l'ADC, ni le Fw400 "built-in" ne tirent (100 watts de moins à eux deux), parce qu'avec tous ses slots PCI utilisés (en plus des deux cartes USB/Fw, j'ai une carte ATA133 et une carte SCSI), il emporte 4 disques durs (en RAID0) et deux lecteurs optiques (un "superdrive" et un lecteur de DVD), alors, avec l'alim 380 watts d'origine (qui doit en fournir 100 de plus que l'alim de PC, je le rappelle, et donc n'aurait que 280 watts à offrir là ou mon ATX en offre 450), je pense que ça poserait problème !


J'avais lu effectivement sur un de tes postes que tu avais changé le bloc d'alim' de ton PM, et que ça marchait très bien. J'ai lu aussi que du coup l'alim des ports FW 400 (800 ?) et ADC ne marchait plus... Personnellement, ça me gênerai, j'ai ce superbe moniteur Apple Cinema Display HD 23" de connecté dessus ! De toute façon, faudra bien acheter un adaptateur DVI... Sinon, le coup du double baie optique est prévu dans mes cartons aussi, tout comme le remplacement du disque dure qui etait dedans par défaut. Il marche bien, mais qu'est-ce qu'il est bruyant... Sinon, j'en ai profité pour y mettre le disque dure de mon ibook G4 qui est tombé en rade (lire un autre post  ), avec les cales et l'adaptateur. Marche tres bien d'ailleurs ! Par contre, j'ai du le mettre dans la baie des ATA 66, comme les connecteurs faisait un décalage (le 3.5" avait le connecteur a gauche, alors que le 2.5 etait au milieu) : impossible de brancher les disques sur la nappe...

En tout cas, je viens de contacter MacWay, et je dois tout leur renvoyer (même la barrette de ram défectueuse que j'avais aussi acheté pour mon imac...), je passerai une petite news quand je recevrai tout ! 

Au fait, HS, mais vu que tu as plutôt pas mal bidouillé ton PM, que pense tu des ram de chez OWC


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2013)

Link1993 a dit:


> J'avais lu effectivement sur un de tes postes que tu avais changé le bloc d'alim' de ton PM, et que ça marchait très bien. J'ai lu aussi que du coup l'alim des ports FW 400 (800 ?) et ADC ne marchait plus... Personnellement, ça me gênerai, j'ai ce superbe moniteur Apple Cinema Display HD 23" de connecté dessus !



Oui, le Fw800 est privé aussi d'alim, ce qui, perso ne me gêne pas, le seul périphérique Fw800 que j'ai eu étant un disque 3,5 pouces disposant donc de sa propre alim (et j'ai un Fw800 en pleine possession de ses moyens sur mon MBP, qui est connecté en Gigabit ethernet au PowerMac (qui tourne sous 10.5.8 "Server")

Ben en fait, une fois que je l'ai eu réparé, je n'y ai plus connecté mon ACD 20 pouces qui s'était vu entre temps assigner le rôle d'écran principal de mon MBP (le PowerMac a passé presque un an H.S. avant que je ne remplace son alimentation) via l'adaptateur ADC -> DVI (que j'avais depuis le départ). Après avoir utilisé un vieux 15 pouces VHA, il a depuis le début de l'été un écran Formac de 19 pouces, qui est un écran ADC, mais qui est muni de son propre bloc d'alim (et ce grâce à SulliX, que je remercie une fois encore, ainsi que Bigdidou, le généreux donateur du PowerMac, de l'ACD 20 pouces, et de son adaptateur ADC -> DVI, mais ça c'était il y a trois ans et demi maintenant).






Link1993 a dit:


> De toute façon, faudra bien acheter un adaptateur DVI



Là, je te souhaite bien du plaisir pour en trouver un, vu comme ils sont rares maintenant 



Link1993 a dit:


> Au fait, HS, mais vu que tu as plutôt pas mal bidouillé ton PM, que pense tu des ram de chez OWC



Rien, j'ai toujours employé de la Ram "no name" sans problème depuis très longtemps (le dernier problème que j'ai eu, c'était une barrette SIMM 72 broches pour un Performa 5200 tout neuf à l'époque, ce qui ne nous rajeunis pas :rateau.

Cela dit, une chose à savoir : le PM ne supporte pas les barrettes de plus de 512 Mo ! Sinon, si tu dois y mettre plusieurs disques, essaie d'en choisir de même capacité, et monte les en RAID 0 (il boote sans problème sur le RAID 0), le mien, avec son unique volume de 640 Go composé de 4 disques de 160 Go en RAID 0 (entrelacé) s'est vu offrir une seconde jeunesse (j'ai deux disques sur le port ATA100, les deux autres sur la carte ATA133, il ridiculise le disque SATA à 187,5 Mo/s de mon MBP, et soutient aisément la comparaison avec le disque SATA II à 375 Mo/s du MBP plus récent de mon fils.


----------



## Link1993 (29 Août 2013)

Sympa quand même ! J'avais un iBook G4 depuis tres longtemps que j'adorais et qui, quand je l'avais acheté à l'époque était facinant de rapidité et que j'adopta immediatement grâce à Tony Hawks pro skater 4 (oui oui...). Je l'ai upgradé comme je pouvais (DD, ram, batterie, OS, composants de l'OS), car c'etait mon seul portable et le clavier etait d'un confort (plus que le pro keyboard que j'utilise la tout de suite ou les claviers actuels sur les MB). Finalement, apres 10 années de services (ok... 9), il me lâcha dans le train qui lui meme etait en panne, alors que j'avais branché une gamecube dessus (oui oui, dans le train). Et comme c'etait la carte graphique qui avait laché, je ne pouvais vraiment plus rien faire...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je te souhaite bien du plaisir pour en trouver un, vu comme ils sont rares maintenant



Si j'ai bien compris, t'en a plusieurs non ! :love: 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Rien, j'ai toujours employé de la Ram "no name" sans problème depuis très longtemps (le dernier problème que j'ai eu, c'était une barrette SIMM 72 broches pour un Performa 5200 tout neuf à l'époque, ce qui ne nous rajeunis pas )


C'est commandé, avec en plus deux disques dures 160GO en promo a 27$ chacun.
Mais j'avais lu a un endroit que les PM était assez ch***t là dessus...
J'ai pu le confirmer en voulant installer Leopard dessus... jusqu'a Tiger, tous les OS se sont installé avec merveille, sauf Leopard, qui plantait sur un error "basesystem". J'ai viré une barrette de ram (la seul 512), et tout marcha de nouveau. De plus, tout l'OS était instable avec cette barrette d'installé : impossible de mettre a jour (carrement besoin quand on installe 10.5 tout court...), et mail par exemple plantait en chargeant mes 14000 mails du server... Depuis, l'ordi est stable avec les 512 (2*256)mo et pas si lent en plus comparé a l'iBook ! D'ailleurs, existe il un programme permettant de dire a Mac OS que telle application doit utiliser tel processeur, et laisser l'autre processeur de dispo ?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> (j'ai deux disques sur le port ATA100, les deux autres sur la carte ATA133


 Le coup du ata 133 me tente ! mais est-ce que tous les disques sont compatible avec ?
Bon, de toute facon, faut que je me calme... j'ai déja assez mis dans cette ordi, et quand a une utilisation server, je vais attendre un peu, j'ai déja un raspberry pi qui fait office de serveur pour l'instant et il marche tres bien ! et je trouve ca dommage de planquer un PM G4 dans un coin, sachant qu'ils sont vraiment tres beau (surtout les MDD). En plus, qu'est ce qu'ils sont bruyant... La rumeur disait vrai, meme apres avoir fait un bon coup de poussière la dedans ! A moins que tu n'ai quelques petits conseils sur les ventilos ? 
Si je prends un serveur en G4, j'opterai bien plus pour un mac mini. Lui me tenterai bien ! ^^

PS : Au fait, j'ai déposé la PCI à la poste, il n'y a plus qu'a attendre...
PPS : charment la touche eject en noire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2013)

Link1993 a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, t'en a plusieurs nom ! :love:



Ah ben nan, dommage, d'ailleurs, si j'en avais plusieurs, je serais riche, vu les prix où ils se négocient sur la baie 



Link1993 a dit:


> existe il un programme permettant de dire a Mac OS que telle application doit utiliser tel processeur, et laisser l'autre processeur de dispo ?



Pas à ma connaissance, c'est Mac OS qui décide quel processeur fait quoi !



Link1993 a dit:


> Le coup du ata 133 me tente ! mais est-ce que tous les disques sont compatible avec ?



Non, avec des disques sATA, ça ne marche pas. 

Sur ma carte, ce sont des disques ATA 100 qu'il y a, mais tous les disques ATA (pATA, en fait, ou IDE) sont compatibles. Cela dit, avant de trouver une nappe IDE assez longue pour pouvoir brancher les deux disques du bas sur la carte, ils étaient sur le port ATA66, et déjà là, ça boostait bien, le principe du RAID0, c'est que lorsqu'il a 4 octets à inscrire, au lieu de les inscrire l'un après l'autre, il les inscrit quasiment simultanément, un sur chacun des 4 disques, et pour la lecture, pareil, mais dans l'autre sens, ça améliore grandement la vitesse de transfert : avec 4 disques, plus de trois fois plus rapide par rapport à un des disques pris isolément, en transfert soutenu (gros fichiers)



Link1993 a dit:


> A moins que tu n'ai quelques petits conseils sur les ventilos ?



Ben en fait, j'ai récupéré un des ventilos de l'alim d'origine que j'ai intercalé en extracteur entre le radiateur et la grille d'évacuation derrière celui ci, et asservi au ventilateur principal, ça améliore un peu le refroidissement, et du coup, les deux ventilos tournent  plus souvent à vitesse réduite.



Link1993 a dit:


> PPS : charment la touche eject en noire !



Ben, c'est surtout que j'ai perdu celle d'origine, et comme j'avais un jeu presque complet de touches noires &#8230;


----------



## Link1993 (30 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ben nan, dommage, d'ailleurs, si j'en avais plusieurs, je serais riche, vu les prix où ils se négocient sur la baie


J'en avais vu un a Paris sur le bon coin avec un apple cinema display 15" pour 50... J'aurai du me jetter dessus.. qu'est ce que j'etais bete...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas à ma connaissance, c'est Mac OS qui décide quel processeur fait quoi !


 Pourrai etre utile pourtant ! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, avec des disques sATA, ça ne marche pas.


Merci, j'avais compris :hein: Mais ca me donne au moins le reste de la réponse 

Et je dis bien... tentant ! Mais pou l'instant, je me suis organisé comme ca :
Un de 80Go pour le systeme, les applications, et dossier départ
Un de 120Go pour Time Machine (histoire de ! :rateau: )
Les deux en ata 100
Et enfin celui de l'ibook, en ata 66, de 160Go pour surtout les films, musics, et données lourdes.
Mais quand je recevrai mes deux 160Go, je ne sais pas trop comment je vais les installer... J'ai surtout proffiter de l'offre ! Mais je pense que je vais arreter avec le coup du Time Machine, et oui, pourquoi pas, le passer en mode RAID0, mais je pense quand meme laisser le disque de l'ibook seul (en plus il "ne" tourne "qu'a" 5400 tours/min)



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben en fait, j'ai récupéré un des ventilos de l'alim d'origine que j'ai intercalé en extracteur entre le radiateur et la grille d'évacuation derrière celui ci


Et comment tient il ?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, c'est surtout que j'ai perdu celle d'origine, et comme j'avais un jeu presque complet de touches noires


Oui, une solution comme une autre ! Pimp your (key)Board ! 
Apres tout, seul le résultat compte ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2013)

Link1993 a dit:


> Pourrai etre utile pourtant !



Pas vraiment, non, l'objectif du bi-pro (comme du dual core), c'est d'augmenter les performances globales de la machine, et seul le système est assez réactif pour répartir les tâches de la manière la plus optimisée plusieurs fois par secondes. Cependant, si le système et certaines applications sont optimisés pour tirer parti de plusieurs processeurs, ça n'est pas (loin s'en faut) le cas de tous les programmes, mais même ceux là bénéficient du principe, car lorsqu'une application donnée n'utilise qu'un seul processeur ou c&#339;ur, alors, le système et les threads secondaires se concentrent sur l'autre, ce qui laisse plus de ressources pour l'appli qui n'est pas optimisée.



Link1993 a dit:


> Merci, j'avais compris :hein: Mais ca me donne au moins le reste de la réponse



Là, je me demande si tu connais vraiment la signification du smiley "" ? 



Link1993 a dit:


> quand je recevrai mes deux 160Go, je ne sais pas trop comment je vais les installer... J'ai surtout proffiter de l'offre ! Mais je pense que je vais arreter avec le coup du Time Machine, et oui, pourquoi pas, le passer en mode RAID0, mais je pense quand meme laisser le disque de l'ibook seul (en plus il "ne" tourne "qu'a" 5400 tours/min)



un 2,5 pouces à 5400 tr, c'est l'équivalent d'un 7200 tr pour un 3,5 pouces, il tourne moins vite, mais comme il est plus petit, les temps d'accès sont racourcis, et les secteurs plus petits sont donc parcourus à peu près à la même vitesse.

Cela dit, pour le RAID 0 (le mode "entrelacé" de l'utilitaire de disque), il faut des disques de même capacité (à peu près), la taille du volume résultant se calcule de la manière suivante : taille du plus petit disque de l'ensemble multipliée par le nombre de disque.

Bien sur, il y a aussi le JBOD (mode concaténé de l'utilitaire de disque), ou là, le volume résultant est la somme de celles de tous les disques, mais dans ce cas là, tu n'as aucun gain de performance, donc, avec ton 80, ton 120 et tes deux 160, tu as intérêt à mettre les deux 160 en RAID 0 (et y installer ton système), mais laisser les deux autres séparés ou en faire un second volume de 200 Go en JBOD si tu préfères, mais en entrelacé, si tu mets tes 4 disques ensemble tu auras un volume de même taille que si tu n'y mets que les deux 160 (4x80=2x160=320 Go).

Pour ma part, un des 4 disques n'est pas un 160 mais un 185 Go, mais ça ne me fait perdre que 25 Go, ce qui n'est pas grave vu l'avantage de performance que ça me donne, d'autant que cette machine est un serveur, sur lequel tous les Mac de la maison se connectent (du moins tous ceux sous Tiger, Leopard et Snow Leopard, ce qui en fait 5 quand même, plus un PC sous Windows XP).



Link1993 a dit:


> Et comment tient il ?



Il est légèrement coincé, et fixé par une vis sur la plaque perforée à l'arrière du Mac. Par contre, mon Fw800 est un bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz, muni du radiateur "cuivre", si tu as un modèle avec le radiateur "alu" (le 2x1Ghz et peut-être le 2x1,25 Ghz), je ne sais pas si ça serait possible, du moins avec le ventilo que j'ai utilisé, il me semble que le radiateur "alu" est moins haut, mais plus large, et laisse donc moins d'espace entre lui et la plaque perforée de la face arrière.


----------



## Link1993 (30 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> mais même ceux là bénéficient du principe, car lorsqu'une application donnée n'utilise qu'un seul processeur ou cur, alors, le système et les threads secondaires se concentrent sur l'autre


Justement, en regardant les graphiques de l'utilisation du processeurs, les deux on l'air d'avoir la meme courbe... (j'utilise istat menu). Je trouvai ca un peu bizarre (meme sur les core duo, mais comme ils sont plus puissant, me posais pas plus cette question).



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je me demande si tu connais vraiment la signification du smiley "" ?


 Si, mais je trouvais ":up" plus approprié ! :rateau:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> un 2,5 pouces à 5400 tr, c'est l'équivalent d'un 7200 tr pour un 3,5 pouces, il tourne moins vite, mais comme il est plus petit, les temps d'accès sont racourcis, et les secteurs plus petits sont donc parcourus à peu près à la même vitesse.


Effectivement, je n'y avais pas pensé ! :rose:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, pour le RAID 0 (le mode "entrelacé" de l'utilitaire de disque), il faut des disques de même capacité (à peu près), la taille du volume résultant se calcule de la manière suivante : taille du plus petit disque de l'ensemble multipliée par le nombre de disque.


J'avais dans tous les cas prévu de le faire sur les deux 160Go que j'allais recevoir ! 
Mais le mode JBOD est interessant ensuite si je voulais garder Time machine, en récuperant le disque de l'ibook, et en l'associant a celui qui fait 120Go (280Go au totale). Petite question du coup, si je dois les sortir, et les brancher directement (grace a un boitier ou dock), devrai trouver un boitier avec 2 emplacements, ou pourrai-je mettre chaque disque dans un boitier, les connecter en meme temps, et les faire demarrer en meme temps ?




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il est légèrement coincé, et fixé par une vis sur la plaque perforée à l'arrière du Mac. Par contre, mon Fw800 est un bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz, muni du radiateur "cuivre", si tu as un modèle avec le radiateur "alu" (le 2x1Ghz et peut-être le 2x1,25 Ghz), je ne sais pas si ça serait possible, du moins avec le ventilo que j'ai utilisé, il me semble que le radiateur "alu" est moins haut, mais plus large, et laisse donc moins d'espace entre lui et la plaque perforée de la face arrière.


J'avais une idée comme ça en effet, mais je me demandais si ça tenait; avec la visserie etc.
Par contre, j'ai un bi 1.25Ghz, mais je peux voire comment c'est a l'intérieur, mais il me semble qu'il y a quand même un peu de place ! ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2013)

Link1993 a dit:


> Justement, en regardant les graphiques de l'utilisation du processeurs, les deux on l'air d'avoir la meme courbe... (j'utilise istat menu). Je trouvai ca un peu bizarre (meme sur les core duo, mais comme ils sont plus puissant, me posais pas plus cette question).



Laisse tomber istat menu, lance "Moniteur d'activité", ouvre la fenêtre flottante du processeur, et ferme la fenêtre principale, ici, que ce soit mon MBP ou mon PM G4, je t'assure que les deux processeurs ne sont que très rarement synchrones. Lorsque la machine tourne à régime "partiel", en général, quand une des barres monte, l'autre descend.



Link1993 a dit:


> J'avais dans tous les cas prévu de le faire sur les deux 160Go que j'allais recevoir !
> Mais le mode JBOD est interessant ensuite si je voulais garder Time machine, en récuperant le disque de l'ibook, et en l'associant a celui qui fait 120Go (280Go au totale). Petite question du coup, si je dois les sortir, et les brancher directement (grace a un boitier ou dock), devrai trouver un boitier avec 2 emplacements, ou pourrai-je mettre chaque disque dans un boitier, les connecter en meme temps, et les faire demarrer en meme temps ?



L'inconvénient du JBOD, c'est qu'il ne fournit aucun gain de performance, mais tu peux toujours faire un ensemble RAID 0 avec tes deux "160", et à côté un JBOD avec les deux autres disques. Cependant, pour la sauvegarde, je te conseille plutôt un disque externe, pour le cas où la restauration d'une sauvegarde doive se faire sur une autre machine !

Cela dit, quel que soit le type de RAID, tu peux le réaliser avec des disques externes aussi, pour mes vidéos, j'ai deux volumes de 500 Go chacun, le "principal" est un disque externe de 500 Go, et la sauvegarde, elle, est constituée de deux disques de 250 Go en RAID 0, l'un dans un boîtier USB classique, l'autre connecté sur un bridge volant en attendant que je dégotte un second boîtier SATA 3,5 pouces !


----------



## Link1993 (31 Août 2013)

> Laisse tomber istat menu, lance "Moniteur d'activité", ouvre la fenêtre flottante du processeur, et ferme la fenêtre principale, ici, que ce soit mon MBP ou mon PM G4, je t'assure que les deux processeurs ne sont que très rarement synchrones. Lorsque la machine tourne à régime "partiel", en général, quand une des barres monte, l'autre descend.


C'est plus ou moins ça en effet ! C'est le graphique qui donne cette impresion je pense ! ^^



> L'inconvénient du JBOD, c'est qu'il ne fournit aucun gain de performance, mais tu peux toujours faire un ensemble RAID 0 avec tes deux "160", et à côté un JBOD avec les deux autres disques. Cependant, pour la sauvegarde, je te conseille plutôt un disque externe, pour le cas où la restauration d'une sauvegarde doive se faire sur une autre machine !


J'avais bien compris l'absence de gain de performance en JBOD (d'ou mon idée d'utiliser les deux "160" en RAID0 (faudrai que je me renseigne sur les RAIDs quand meme), suivit du reste en JBOD. En effet, Time Machine n'est pas un grand nécéssaire, il est juste utile pour quelques fichiers etc. Et comme le PowerMac n'est pas ma machine principale (mais finalement, mes parents me "pique" mon iMac...), je ne suis pas super préoccupé par ces histoire de restauration depuis un autre endroit. Par contre, mon iMac a lui droit a une sauvegarde externe (pas le choix de toute facon) sur un 1To FW800.



> l'un dans un boîtier USB classique, l'autre connecté sur un bridge volant


Yep ! Merci, j'ai tout bien compris ! 


Au fait, je viens de voire que j'ai gagné un bon de 100&#8364; d'achat chez MacWay. Ils n'ont pas grand chose pour upgrader du vieux mac... J'ai vu qu'ils avaient des graveurs interne, mais en sata... Si je prends une carte PCI sata (comme ils ont, a 70&#8364;...) et que j'y connecte le graveur que j'aurai mis au préalable dans la baie optique, marchera t il a 100%, ou suis-je limité a l'ATAPI ? (surtout au niveau de l'ouverture de la baie avec la touche du clavier, ou même depuis mac os...)

Merci pour tes Conseils, astuces et autres vécus !


----------



## jellyboy74 (31 Août 2013)

Heu juste une question au cas ou (et non au kazoo c'est trop festif  ). Tu es sous quel OSX? 
. De plus le PMG4 ayant des voies PCi limités à 33 mghz je serait pas surpris qu'il ne puisse pas gérer ta carte.

Personnellement j'ai toujours pris des Hub normaux pour ajouter des USB


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Heu juste une question au cas ou (et non au kazoo c'est trop festif  ). Tu es sous quel OSX?
> . De plus le PMG4 ayant des voies PCi limités à 33 mghz je serait pas surpris qu'il ne puisse pas gérer ta carte.




Ce PM G4 gère parfaitement ce type de carte, même l'Audio-numérique 733 Mhz que j'avais avant les gérait.



jellyboy74 a dit:


> Personnellement j'ai toujours pris des Hub normaux pour ajouter des USB



Là, il ne s'agit pas "d'ajouter" des USB, il s'agit de permettre au PowerMac G4 d'accéder à l'USB*2* !

Sinon, Link1993, pour te consoler, il semble que la seconde carte USB2 que j'avais soit aussi défectueuse (les disques montent  Mais s'éjectent dans les 10-15 secondes qui suivent :mouais: Bon, contrairement à toi, moi, je ne peux pas la faire échanger par le fournisseur, mais vu qu'elle ne m'a rien coûté, et que de toute façon, j'en ai déjà une qui fonctionne


----------



## Link1993 (31 Août 2013)

> Heu juste une question au cas ou (et non au kazoo c'est trop festif  ). Tu es sous quel OSX?
> . De plus le PMG4 ayant des voies PCi limités à 33 mghz je serait pas surpris qu'il ne puisse pas gérer ta carte.


 Je suis sur Leopard (disons service pack 8 pour changer  ). Mais je suis allé passé faire un tour sur le site Sonnet, et la carte est bien dite comme etant compatible PowerMacG4 MDD. De plus, Pascal et moi avons les  memes PowerMac, a l'exception du processeur, qui est la version juste au dessus, mais comparé au premier prix du PowerMac de cette generation, le 1.25 et le 1.45Ghz sont identique en tous points.



> Sinon, Link1993, pour te consoler


Merci, ça me réchauffe le coeur ! :love:

Juste, dernière question, apparemment tu n'as pas vu celle que je venais de poser, mais en ajoutant une carte PCI sata interne, et en mettant un lecteur optique sata, marchera-t-il a 100% (avec évidemment ouverture du lecteur même depuis l'OS) ? Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2013)

Link1993 a dit:


> Juste, dernière question, apparemment tu n'as pas vu celle que je venais de poser, mais en ajoutant une carte PCI sata interne, et en mettant un lecteur optique sata, marchera-t-il a 100% (avec évidemment ouverture du lecteur même depuis l'OS) ? Merci pour ta réponse



Effectivement, je n'avais pas vu  Et la réponse est "pas la moindre idée, juste une piste : j'ai une carte ATA dans mon Mac, mais le système la voit comme une carte SCSI, et voit les deux disques ATA connectés dessus comme des disques SCSI externes, donc il me parait logique de penser qu'un lecteur optique connecté sur une carte PCI SATA sera vu de la même manière (SCSI externe), ce qui risque de poser problème pour l'ouverture du tiroir lorsque le lecteur est vide".


----------



## Link1993 (31 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, je n'avais pas vu  Et la réponse est "pas la moindre idée, juste une piste : j'ai une carte ATA dans mon Mac, mais le système la voit comme une carte SCSI, et voit les deux disques ATA connectés dessus comme des disques SCSI externes, donc il me parait logique de penser qu'un lecteur optique connecté sur une carte PCI SATA sera vu de la même manière (SCSI externe), ce qui risque de poser problème pour l'ouverture du tiroir lorsque le lecteur est vide".



Je me disais aussi, c'était trop beau pour etre vrai... Je ne vais pas tenter le coup... Je prendrai un lecteur optique sinon dans un magasin pas loin de chez moi, il a peut-etre ce que je cherche, ou "au pire" sur OWC, si ce que j'y ai commandé marche bien !
Maintenant, MacWay... pas plus besoin de truc non plus chez eux... Je pense que tu coup je vais me prendre une Airport Express... J'en ai deja assez, mais si ca permet d'avoir un meilleur Airplay que celui du raspberry pi là ou il est utilisé, ca sera utile !


----------



## Link1993 (9 Septembre 2013)

Carte PCI USB2 reçu !

Et la bonne nouvelle avec ! 

Tout marche impec' !
J'ai juste remarqué que Eye TV 3.4.3 n'aime pas trop les périphériques connecté dessus en composite (une gamecube en l'occurrence)... En effet, l'image saute un peu trop, surtout sur les tons un peu rouge-très clair :mouais:   (je pense que le soucis viendrai de la ram : 512mo est peut-être bien trop faible :hein: )

Le reste est détecté impeccablement bien, j'ai mon hub USB de branché, avec un ipod et un lecteur de carte SD de branché dessus, et vraiment RAS !

Après, je n'ai pas fais de teste excessif, mais je verrai en live ! 


Ne manque plus que mes deux disques dures et mes barrettes de 512mo de ram, et il serra de nouveau dans un état excellent !

Juste, pour le RAID0, tes disques sont connecté en SCSI ou avec les connecteurs basiques IDE du powermac ? C'est peut-être ça qui fait que ton mac démarre en RAID0 ?


----------



## Invité (9 Septembre 2013)

Pour l'usage que tu en as, 512 c'est super light !!! 
Je suis même surpris que ça fonctionne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2013)

Link1993 a dit:


> Juste, pour le RAID0, tes disques sont connecté en SCSI ou avec les connecteurs basiques IDE du powermac ? C'est peut-être ça qui fait que ton mac démarre en RAID0 ?



Pas de disque SCSI dans mon Mac (la carte SCSI n'est là que pour un scanner), deux des disques sont connectés sur le port ATA100 du Mac, et actuellement, les deux autres sur son port ATA66, ils l'ont été un moment sur la carte ATA133, mais la nappe IDE semble poser un problème pour le refroidissement en perturbant le flux d'air dans le Mac, donc, je les ai remis sur le port d'origine, mais de toute façon port d'origine ou carte ATA, ça démarrait dans tous les cas. Par contre, lorsque le disque étaient branchés sur la carte ATA, le système les voyait comme des disques SCSI (il voit la carte ATA comme une carte SCSI, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi.

Sinon, accessoirement, j'ai eu une surprise : suite à un problème (Time Machine ne parvenait plus à sauvegarder que les Mac connectés, mais plus le contenu de l'ensemble RAID, j'ai du réinstaller mon système, et j'ai donc fait un clone de mon ensemble RAID sur le seul disque assez gros encore dispo, qui est un disque USB2 connecté via la carte "3 ports USB2 + 2 ports Fw400, et là, surprise au moment du redémarrage que je fais avec la touche "alt" pour pouvoir choisir le DVD de Leopard Server : le disque USB2 apparait dans la liste des disques de démarrage possible. Je tentes le coup et le sélectionne, et ça marche : la carte PCI Fw400/USB2 est bootable, et pas seulement sur les ports Fw, mais aussi sur les USB, mon PowerMac peut donc booter sur un disque USB ! :style:


----------



## Link1993 (10 Septembre 2013)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'usage que tu en as, 512 c'est super light !!!
> Je suis même surpris que ça fonctionne.


Ouaip, moi aussi, mais c'est etonnement fluide ! 
Et le soucis venait d'une barrette (mon PM faisait 1Go a l'origine) qui etait défectueuse... M'enfin, ça, c'était avant : par pure coup de chance, j'ai reçu toute ma commande de chez OWC aujourd'hui meme ! Je suis a présent (en plus de deux disques 160Go a présent en RAID0) sur 1.5Go, et ça se sent ! 
Par contre, ça n'a pas résolu mon problème d'image saccadé pour eye tv...



			
				Pascal77 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de disque SCSI dans mon Mac[...](il voit la carte ATA comme une carte SCSI, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi.


ok, je viens de voire en effet que Mac OS  créait une partition "planqué" dans un coin pour permettre le démarrage du mac.
Par contre, le coup du SCSI, sûrement une simplification du système, ou un "truc" sur la carte pour modifier ATA (ou autre) en SCSI pour une histoire de compatibilité ? Je ne vois que ces deux propositions 

Bootage en USB ?   A testé sur mon PM aussi ! (mais vu que ma carte est une pure USB, pas sûr que ça ne marche)


----------

